# Spamdiskussion



## tuxedo (17. Nov 2008)

WTF?!

- Alex


----------



## Vardenafil (19. Nov 2008)

The site very professional! Keep up the good work! Oh yes, one extra comment - maybe you could add more pictures too! So, good luck to your team!


----------



## tuxedo (19. Nov 2008)

Die Spammer werden auch immer dümmer. Was haben die davon zu spammen ohne einen Link oder sontwas zu hinterlassen von dem sie profitieren _könnten_?

- Alex


----------



## marImpuriNulp (21. Nov 2008)

to: Admin - If You want to delete your site from my spam list, please visit this site for instructions: stopspam.idoo.com


----------



## HoaX (21. Nov 2008)

der spammer hat aber irgendow auch recht, ich will mehr closeup hardcode screenshot fotos (und amateurvideos!) sehn! 

scnr


----------



## Dasmannarvern (21. Nov 2008)

to: Admin - If You want to delete your site from my spam list, please visit this site for instructions: stopspamtoday.007sites.com


----------



## tuxedo (21. Nov 2008)

LOL... Da spammt der Spammer dass man für das stoppen des Spamming eine Seite besuchen und dort die bespammte URL eingeben soll, womit dann die URL von der eigenen Spam-Liste gestrichen wird ?!

Wäre mir neu dass man SPam abbonieren und abbestellen kann. Sowas hieß bisher immer "Newsletter" und nicht "Spam". Aber gut... die Zeiten ändern sich ;-)

Die einzige Logik die da dahinter steckt ist, dass der Spammer dann weiß dass sein Spamming funktioniert hat und von "sinnloses Spamming" auf "ich spamme von nun an nur noch bezahlte Werbung" umstellt ;-)

- Alex


----------

